# ICD-9 help - pseudomonas aeruginosa



## tammyross (Jul 9, 2008)

I am trying desparately trying to find a ICD-9 for pseudomonas aeruginosa.  I have looked everywhere and cannot find the gosh darn thing!  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## dmaec (Jul 9, 2008)

Tammy, I'm looking in the 040.XX/041.XX area - what exactly is the infection? signs/symptoms?  what else is mentioned besides pseudomonas aeruginosa?


----------



## mbort (Jul 9, 2008)

also see 008.41


----------



## dmaec (Jul 9, 2008)

008.41 that's a good one too!  at least we know it's some sort of bacteria hey!


----------



## tammyross (Jul 9, 2008)

The patient has an ulcer on the ankle.  According to the office note, a culture was done and revealed e-coli and pseudomonas aeruginosa and both are resistant to Cipro.

I was trying to find pseudomonas in alphabetical section and I guess I'm blind.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## mbort (Jul 9, 2008)

The 008.41 wont work then, thats an intestinal infection


----------



## dmaec (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd go with ulcer 707.06 and 041.7  
oops, not 041.7  
perhaps 041.9 instead


----------



## tammyross (Jul 9, 2008)

It looks to me like 041.7 and 041.4 would be the correct codes.  

I just have to tell you, I'm still fairly new to this forum and it is an *outstanding* resource.  I think everyone who works in our field should be a member!!

Thanks again!


----------



## tammyross (Jul 9, 2008)

Why not 041.7?  Is it because it is listed under the staphylococcus category?  What about 041.85?


----------



## mbort (Jul 9, 2008)

041.7 looks good to me


----------



## dmaec (Jul 9, 2008)

yes, I looked away from 041.7 because it's under the Staphylococcus area.  041.85 would work too.
I enjoy this forum also BUT sometimes can be frustrating because of all of the opinions (often "strong" opinions) out there!    We just have to keep that in mind, we all have opinions - keep our minds open and learn from others as well.


----------



## tammyross (Jul 9, 2008)

Amen sister!!     Open minds are a good thing!!!


----------



## jmcdevitt (Jul 28, 2008)

*I just started with an ID doc, and here is what I thought*



dmaec said:


> I'd go with ulcer 707.06 and 041.7
> oops, not 041.7
> perhaps 041.9 instead



Hi,
I am new to the forum and I am so grateful to see that I am not the only one out there.    I just started coding for an ID doc and was looking for some suppost, and was happy to find it!!!
I think the 041.7 is correct because if you go by the alpha index, that brings you to the Pseudomonas code and the Numeric index backs it up.  I would code the Ankle ulcer first. and then the Pseudomonas and then I believe the V code for the med resistance would have been warrented as well.
Jeanne


----------



## Roni K (Aug 5, 2008)

Always look under "infection" in the index.  Pseudomonas NEC codes to 041.7.  Make sure you read your category headings.  You wouldn't use an intestinal infection for an ulcer.  Make sure you have physician documentation on the specific infection as you cannot code from labs.


----------

